
Show HN: The Most Simple Free Screenshot Sharing Tool Ever (No Ads, No tracking) - guilamu
http://qs.lc/
======
guilamu
Dropbox was not working anymore for some BS reason (saying I'm using too much
quota when I barely use a couple megabytes per months) and I just stumbled
upon this.

Download, run (no install, this is a portable app), a crosshair will appear,
select the area you want in your screenshot and as soon as you release your
left click you're sent to your screenshot with its unique URL, ready to be
shared.

No advertisement, no tracking, nothing but your screenshot.

I'm amazed.

